# Kid Icarus: Uprising



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN2qRz0tWko[/YOUTUBE]



First title for 3DS. 

Discuss.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 15, 2010)

The graphics looks amazing for a handheld. It clearly rivals PS2 and GC graphics.

If this is released launch day with 3DS, it will be a must buy.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 15, 2010)

amazing    trailer


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

HD trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7detDcmMKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Those voices are awful.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Those voices are awful.



...... You need to play more games. Try playing Batten Kaitos or Ruff Trigger or Silent Hill or the first rendition of Resident Evil and then come back and talk to me about bad voice acting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks alright, I might play it a minute. A hot minute.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 15, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> ...... You need to play more games. Try playing Batten Kaitos or Ruff Trigger or Silent Hill or the first rendition of Resident Evil and then come back and talk to me about bad voice acting.



I have played those except Ruff Trigger, just because those are worse doesn't make these voices good, were in a different gaming era now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> The graphics looks amazing for a handheld. It clearly rivals PS1 and GC graphics.
> 
> If this is released launch day with 3DS, it will be a must buy.


Rival PS1 graphics? Those graphics kick the shit out of PS1. They rival PS2 graphics lol.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Those voices are awful.



They didn't sound awful to me. Generic yes but not awful.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Going by people who have gotten hands on experience with the 3DS the graphics nearly are on par with the wii and the 3D works brilliantly.

I am so excited for this game. Day one purchase for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2010)

Kinda sad that Nintendo's handheld is almost as powerful as their home console.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Kinda sad that Nintendo's handheld is almost as powerful as their home console.



Yeah it is.

But that's good news for us handheld users.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Going by people who have gotten hands on experience with the 3DS the graphics nearly are on par with the wii and the 3D works brilliantly.
> 
> I am so excited for this game. Day one purchase for me.


I've read that they look better than the Wii's lol.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 15, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Kinda sad that Nintendo's handheld is almost as powerful as their home console.





Platinum said:


> Yeah it is.
> 
> But that's good news for us handheld users.



Why is that sad? I just see it as Nintendo focusing on bringing their hand held system onto par with home consoles instead of trying to compete with other systems for graphics on the main systems.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck the voices aren't that bad. There are definitely worse.

"Pit, prepare for land battle" Damn that is so awesome.

3DS, sold me right then and there with just that game. (Then add in Metal Gear Solid...)


----------



## Taxman (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't wait..been so fucking long of a wait T__T

I blew off the dust of my copy of Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters last night, played it on the good ol' gameboy advance SP and beat it in one sitting.  Good memories....

congrats Nintendo...you're getting more of my money.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Why is that sad? I just see it as Nintendo focusing on bringing their hand held system onto par with home consoles instead of trying to compete with other systems for graphics on the main systems.



It's just really odd when your handheld looks better than your console. Just saying.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> The graphics looks amazing for a handheld. It clearly rivals PS1 and GC graphics.
> 
> If this is released launch day with 3DS, it will be a must buy.



lol are you dumb, it has ps2 graphics, the thing is this game is one of the weakest graphically shown on the DS so far


----------



## Mort (Jun 17, 2010)

Took them long enough to announce it. Good to see him back.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 17, 2010)

Yay Pit!


----------



## M a t t h e w (Aug 11, 2011)

This game looks badass!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2011)

It's title makes me think of Hard Corps: Uprising.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gIu2Q8w50c[/YOUTUBE]


- Kid Icarus: Uprising is going through fine-tuning
- 3 on 3 multiplayer and battle royal, both local and online


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLOV90xvRwc[/YOUTUBE]

*Kid Icarus: Uprising - new vehicle revealed*








I didn't know about this thread. now On, I am going to post here.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

3 on 3 multiplayer? Awesome


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

The fact that online multiplayer was confirmed sold this game into being a must-buy title.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

looks awesome

only problem its on the 3ds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

But the 3DS is in 3D.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 28, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> looks awesome
> 
> only problem its on the 3ds.


 How is that a problem?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2011)

At least you get to play it on the go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

You can play with penis on the go, you just need a hole in your pocket.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder who that bearded/goatee guy is? I thought everything was gonna be real cartoony in this game but he looks pretty badass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 29, 2011)

His name is Magnus. he's said to be the strongest human to ever take on medusa's minions. But yeah its a total badass alright.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Kid Icarus Uprising works with Circle Pad Pro 
Sakurai tells ONM how it will be used*




> Masahiro Sakurai has told Official Nintendo Magazine that Kid Icarus Uprising will support the Circle Pad Pro.
> 
> The Kid Icarus Uprising director explained that the Circle Pad Pro will be useful for left-handed players who may find it tricky to play the game with the stylus in their right hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Of course it does. 


I predict most of their games will "work well" with it. They should have just included the thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 10, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> looks awesome
> 
> only problem its on the 3ds.



What would you want it on? WiiU?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What would you want it on? WiiU?



PSVita.


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 10, 2012)

This game looks pretty epic.


The original kid icarus however, makes me ragequit so much. Though obviously it's such an old game, I'm actually looking forward to this one.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What would you want it on? WiiU?



Hurry up Nintendo, I want an HD version of this already for WiiU!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 10, 2012)

The game looks sexy enough as it is.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, but I wanna play on my big screen 55 inch HDTV.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2012)

*Update: Nintendo Confirms Kid Icarus Stand for U.S.*



> Update: In a statement to Shacknews, Nintendo of America confirmed that the stand will also come to the United States.
> 
> "Nintendo is including a free stand with all copies of the Kid Icarus: Uprising game for the Nintendo 3DS system. The stand holds the Nintendo 3DS at an angle above any flat surface and provides players with a comfortable option for playing. The game's control scheme was designed to fit the game's unique blend of flight, shooting and melee combat, and offers tremendous precision. Our product testing demonstrated that players found the stand to be comfortable and enjoyable."
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 14, 2012)

I think it's a good thing that they're doing. I mean, really, Nintendo could just say "Fuck you" and not do anything about it and people would buy the game anyway. They're just doing us a favor at this point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BO7BRGVjbQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2012)

The music in that trailer is fucking great! 

I want to play this on 10.0 difficulty! That'll be my main challenge!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I played Kid Icarus for the NES last night.


Wow, it's bad. It's a Metroid rip-off that sucks. Hard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

You mean this game isn't out yet?

I'm very surprised by that.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played Kid Icarus for the NES last night.
> 
> 
> Wow, it's bad. It's a Metroid rip-off that sucks. Hard.




Eh? GunPei Yokoi was involved as producer so I can understand why it was similar to Metroid. The difficulty of Kid Icarus however, is ratcheted up. There are a lot of different things that they implemented in Icarus that Metroid lacks. How much of it did you play? Cause even back in the NES era people never even finished it, cause it was way harder then most games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

About 10 minutes.

I could tell shit was lame. Unless you get weapon upgrades or something. Then I might revisit it and actually play it a while.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> About 10 minutes.
> 
> I could tell shit was lame. Unless you get weapon upgrades or something. Then I might revisit it and actually play it a while.



There are lots of weapon upgrades, actually. You can also get extra health bars. I got the 3D Classics version for free, so I've been playing it a bit. Only got past the first Fortress, though, before I went back to playing Pullblox.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Well maybe I'll give it another go.

I don't know... NES.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising ?Intensity? trailer*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xdxdse2Rcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2012)

Pre-ordered this the other day on Amazon.

Intensity 9 all the way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you handle the intensity?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 8, 2012)

Kid Icarus: Uprising NA website Officially opened


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tl4A6pvr3g[/YOUTUBE]

Confirmed? this game is a sequel of Pit Icarus Nes/Gbc?


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Did Icarus just split the ocean? 

And the gameplay looks like an on-rails shooter mixed with Mario and Zelda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

The World said:


> Did Icarus just split the ocean?
> 
> And the gameplay looks like an on the rails shooter mixed with Mario and Zelda.


 not only that he is wearing an armor... Saint Seiya like Armor


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_qJ5HFhSVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

I bet we're going to get Pit from Uprising in the next Smash Bros. game. Which means we might be able to expect a new moveset with all this awesome new stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Watch this game suck.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 24, 2012)

For some reason I wanna think this games sucks but it looks pretty awesome to me. idk..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Watch this game suck.



You     suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Woah, no need for personal attacks.


It just seems that all games are disappointing. The better they look, the more disappointing they are.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Soak in the awesomeness then.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky3wRAZZ_JQ&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks good.

Which means it will disappoint big time.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Just like Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

That's off limits. 

Like racism.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Racism and slavery are the only things that are worth living for......that and tittays and ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKYr1v6OCcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Racism and slavery are the only things that are worth living for......that and *tittays* and *ass*.


 Well at least we agree on a couple of things.


Game looks decent, but the more I see of it the more I think it's going to be sohrt-lived and decent, but not memorable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 10, 2012)

Getting this game near the end of the month, prepare to get raped Online bitches.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh God, the voice acting.

This is why i can't really be to critical of Miyamoto when he doesn't gives a fuck about stories in video games. He knows that most video game writers are complete ass. Gotta wonder the displeased look on his face when he said "I told you so" to Sakamoto when the reactions to Other M first came.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 11, 2012)

The voice acting is great, stop being such a drama queen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kirath (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought about pre-ordering the game, but then again, I'll probably get it on release day in a shop too, won't I?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2012)

Pre-ordered it today at Gamestop so I could get the free code for 3D Classics: Kid Icarus.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 11, 2012)

I'll get mine's old fashioned retail style by launch.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pre-ordered it today at Gamestop so I could get the free code for 3D Classics: Kid Icarus.



Bwahahaha! I got a free code for that back on January 5th for buying Super Mario 3D Land and Resident Evil: Revelations.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2012)

It's still free for me anyway. Free is free is free. 

FREEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 11, 2012)

Found this on Neogaf:


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 11, 2012)

y so butterfly shrimp?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 12, 2012)

That trailer made me want to sample some tempura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm kinda thinking this game will be fun, but really short and short-lived.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Shut up, gramps.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl4Vj4R96i8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 12, 2012)

Why is it on a TV?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising - more weapons/enemy details and screens*




Weapon: Strike your foes with Wolf Claws to set them on fire, dealing additional damage.




Power: Bumblebee lets you dodge attacks by vanishing and instantly circling the enemy. They won't know what hit 'em!



Enemy: The Komayto creature looks like a certain alien life-form? Melee it before it latches on and drains your energy!




Item: The Eggplant Bomb contains the essence of the Eggplant Wizard's dark magic, turning its victims into aubergines.



Weapon: Backward dashes with the Royal Blade are most powerful, making this time-worn heirloom perfect for hit-and-run!




Boss: Twinbellows the Ferocious is a two-headed dog Pit fought 25 years ago. Now it's back, more ferocious than ever!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice!  Can't wait to fuse d'em weapons once i have this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDXIPly0SGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

Dem 8-bit old school classics.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Mar 13, 2012)

I played the game at the tournament area , though I didn't enter tournament myself.

Game was pretty fun and competitive but moving screen with stylus will take time to get use to. :amazed

Sakurai needs a higher place at Nintendo.(I vote Reggie's job)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising scores perfect in Famitsu*

Looks like Famitsu has their latest game to get a perfect score, and it just so happens to be Kid Icarus: Uprising! Perfect 10s across the board, making for a 40 out of 40. Looks like Sakurai's extra work on this title really paid off!


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 13, 2012)

What's the range of sales do you people expect? Don't forget the unprecedented amount of marketing that Nintendo is pushing for this game; it's  rumored that the game will have a total of 7 commercials in America alone.

I'm expecting 200k-400k for Japan, perhaps 600k+ for the States.


----------



## The World (Mar 13, 2012)

Handheld games sell more in Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd be damned amazed if this game sold Mario-levels of crack. :amazed


----------



## Kirath (Mar 14, 2012)

I preordered it today at GameStop. I'm not sure what those cards are good for, but they are free, so what the hell.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

IGN gave it a 8.5


----------



## Kirath (Mar 19, 2012)

" Despite that, it suffers from an equal number of problems, including some very frustrating and awkward controls, a fairly repetitive level structure, characters that talk too much and action that sometimes overwhelms the 3DS's relatively small screen."

I still don't get why they didn't offer dual analog stick controls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirath said:


> " Despite that, it suffers from an equal number of problems, including some very frustrating and awkward controls, a fairly repetitive level structure, characters that talk too much and action that sometimes overwhelms the 3DS's relatively small screen."
> 
> I still don't get why they didn't offer dual analog stick controls.


 
Because it's so much more innovative this way.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Jesus, it's the same control scheme as games like Metroid Prime Hunters, and that only gave you hand cramps if you played for more than 5 hours in a row without taking a break.

Since I played Metroid Prime Hunters so much, I won't have any problems with the controls whatsoever. Going to be an amazing game.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

Except the game gives you a free fucking stand, no 3DS game does that for you.

Even with RE:Revelations I think you had to pay more for the bundle.

I swear people are so ungrateful.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 19, 2012)

The World said:


> Except the game gives you a free fucking stand, no 3DS game does that for you.
> 
> Even with RE:Revelations I think you had to pay more for the bundle.
> 
> I swear people are so ungrateful.



Yay, a free piece of plastic!  

j/k, I'll get the game anyway, I just expected something different when they said that the game will support the CPP.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah, when they said CPP, I thought it would mean dual analog support. Not that it really matters to me, but if that was the case I would've bought the CPP since I could also use it for Revelations as well as Kingdom Hearts 3D.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought I needed the CPP for Revelations but I didn't even need it.

Played just fine without it.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, when they said CPP, I thought it would mean dual analog support. Not that it really matters to me, but if that was the case I would've bought the CPP since I could also use it for Revelations as well as Kingdom Hearts 3D.



I'm pretty sure its been said that Sakurai and the others weren't notified about the CPP when Nintendo announced it. By the time they found out, the development of the game was nearly done so thats probably why there aren't any Dual controls available for KI: U. 

Not that i care really since we still have Control schemes to customize which is all good. And about the Default Control criticism, i remember TWEWY having very similar Controls like this game and yet barely everyone complained about it as much as this game's.....Smh.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

I've heard from some other reviewers that using the abxy buttons for targeting is even better than using the stylus. I might end up going that route myself.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 20, 2012)

Eh, i think i'll stick with the R button+Circle pad Aiming while Moving Pit Controls. Not really into using face buttons for Aiming, especially after playing the MGS3D demo. But i'll still use the Default controls as well.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 22, 2012)

Got the game today! ^^ btw, there are 30 AR cards in total, if you pre-ordered. 


edit: So far no problems with the controls, as long as you have a table you should be fine.^^

edit2: Playing with 3D on is kinda impossible, at least for me. The screen doubles all the time. o.O

edit3: OK, after playing a few hours I'll have to revise my first statement. The aircontrol is passable, but on ground I don't feel like I'm in control of the character. Especially when trying to fight in close combat or when fighting on a path you can fall off...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 24, 2012)

Been playing Rolling Western, so I'm good as far as the controls.

My only complaint is I find myself having trouble keeping an eye on a boss like Twinbellows, where they dash and get behind me and I have to swing the camera around just to have the boss charge at me again.

I'm wondering what weapon combinations would produce the Midnight Palm, I've noticed that everything has some sort of pattern depending on what weapons fuse...

And I forgot what happened to get my first Midnight Palm...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

At the moment I'm rocking a Halo Club that has no stars in Range but has 6 (filled in) stars in Melee, I'm wrecking and deflecting everything I come across.  The game really is wonderful, I'm having a blast. I beat chapter 5, but I've been replaying the other stages, so I haven't progressed further.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 24, 2012)

I have Jetstream Orbitars at the moment, with a value of 239. What determines the strength of a weapon? The value or the stars? I know that they are connected in a way, but there are weapons with a high value that only have a star or two. The orbitars I have now have 3 full stars in melee and 4,5 stars in ranged. 

I played until Level 13 so far and replayed Level 1 today, but I started at intensity 9 this time. I died once, so the intensity dropped to 8. But now that I got better at dodging the ground combat is much more fun.^^


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm trying to get a good Cannon, those were the weapons I was looking forward to the most. I just couldn't pass up fusing for a weapon that had 6 stars in Melee, though.  I love how Clubs can deflect enemy attacks back at them.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 24, 2012)

At which intensity do you play?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm usually sitting at 2 when I first go through a stage, then when I go back to them I go at around 4 or 5.

Also, using a Crystal Bow now with 3 stars in Melee and 2 stars in Range, I'm doing very well with it so far.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 24, 2012)

Ben playing this game all day, 9.5/10+ at best. 

The Controls on land were good for me at first, but then after configuration and more time it's finally "clicked" to me.  Everything else is Amazing, thank you Sakurai.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 24, 2012)

so is the game good?


----------



## Kirath (Mar 24, 2012)

I wish I had known from the start that you turn "invincible" if you dodge a shot. I thought that there is no way to avoid the damage from enemy attacks that cover a huge area.

Btw, I got Hedgehog Claws now, 3,5 stars in both Melee and Ranged.^^


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 24, 2012)

So if you fuse a Blade with a Bow you get a Palm...

That's good to learn.

Just wish I didn't have to sacrifice my Midnight Palm to learn about that.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 24, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So if you fuse a Blade with a Bow you get a Palm...
> 
> That's good to learn.
> 
> Just wish I didn't have to sacrifice my Midnight Palm to learn about that.



How come? I mean you know in advance what you're going to get out of a fusion.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go through the earlier stages tonight to accumulate more hearts and weapons and stuff. I'm gonna try the first stage on intensity 9 and see how hard Twinbellows hits lol.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think I'm gonna go through the earlier stages tonight to accumulate more hearts and weapons and stuff. I'm gonna try the first stage on intensity 9 and see how hard Twinbellows hits lol.



Did that just now. Silly me, I fused weapons together because I was curious how good the resulting weapons would be, turned out I didn't like them. :-/


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 24, 2012)

I had to fuse my beloved Halo Club in order to get the Crystal Bow, I'm glad I'm not disappointed with it lol. I'm about to start playing again.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2012)

After fusing a bunch, I now have an Ore Club with 3.5 stars in both Melee and Range.  I'm playing the teens stages at 4.0 - 5.0 intensity, so I'm getting some good weapon drops that are great for fusing.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 25, 2012)

This is the best Nintendo game I've played since the Gamecube days

People who complain about the controls being unplayable are mongs, they are a complete non issue after maybe 30 minutes of gameplay, and everything else is a pure joy to experience

Hope it's a decent commercial success because it deserves it and it'll encourage Nintendo to try new things instead of constantly relying on their Mario and Pokemon cashcows


----------



## Kirath (Mar 25, 2012)

I think claws and orbitars are my favourite weapons. And I like cannons the least, they make you so slow. :-/


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol @ people complaining about the Controls being "unplayable".  

They take time to Click in, and once they do they'll be the least problems for the game since Kid ICarus Uprising's Pro's Exceed the Cons. I remember looking at some thread at Gamefaqs about a dude Raging about the Game's Controls (exaggerating it as a big problem) and going as far as returning it back for refund. 

I agree, even though i have no problem with Nintendo's big-hits. Kid Icarus should become part of their next stellar Franchises because it would suck to just pull the plug on it after how much overhaul in content this game has had.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2012)

Right now I'm rocking a Samurai Blade that has 4 stars in Melee and 3.5 stars in Range, and it has the added effects of Poison +4, Item Attack +2, Recovery Effect +4 and Heart Bonus +1. It has a value of 301.  The last stage I beat was Chapter 17, though I'm gonna go back and replay a bunch of the stages before I continue on with the story.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 25, 2012)

I started playing this game a couple of days ago and I still need to get use to the controls. It's too bad Tales of the Abyss is sucking up all my time.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2012)

This game has become one of my favorite games of all time. Everything about it is pure gold.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 25, 2012)

Viridi is such a cutie, even as the Goddess of Nature.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 25, 2012)

Pyrrhon is pretty cool as well... at first.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 25, 2012)

Kirath said:


> How come? I mean you know in advance what you're going to get out of a fusion.



Didn't know exactly what I was getting at first, I didn't know they came into a set pattern.

All Palms are:
Arms X Orbitars
Clubs X Bows
Blades X Blades
Blade X Orbitars

My general intensity is 5.0, because most of the levels have those gates I love to go through...

I'm itching to get rid of these Fairy Orbitars, my main weapon as of now... But the benefits are too good so far. I want my Midnight Palm back though...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Pyrrhon is pretty cool as well... at first.



Yeah......too bad he turned into a total troll in the end. 

Also i'm up in Chapter 18 right now, hot damn what a twist.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm at chapter 18 too.^^ 
I start at intensity 8, but I usually die once or twice. :-/

btw, my new weapon is a Gaol Blade with 4 in Ranged and 5 in Melee with a value of 296.^^


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

I've been averaging at intensity 5 usually. I'm gonna go back and redo all the stages at intensity 5 or higher before I continue on with the story. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah......too bad he turned into a total troll in the end.
> 
> Also i'm up in Chapter 18 right now, hot damn what a twist.



Yeah I know, what a bastard.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 It would be cool if Palutena really turned evil, but I don't really think so.  Because Pit followed her more or less blindly so far and this way he'd have to question his own beliefs.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 26, 2012)

Best weapon I have is a machinegun blade with 6 stars in ranged and 4 in melee

I could get a 6 stars ranged and 5 stars melee jade stick if I fused it with an ogre club but I'm not doing that because sticks suck

Also apparently the game bombed in Europe, it's below shit like Call of Duty or Mario Party 9 in UK and France

Fuck that noise


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

wat is a call of dooty?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

It bombed?  EU, there's a difference between GOOD quality games instead of Re-hashed Clunkey shit that you guys seem to fap to instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Something weird is going with Europe. Revelations and now Kid Icarus.. what a shame..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

01 (01) [360] Fifa Street (Electronic Arts)
02 (02) [PS3] Fifa Street (Electronic Arts)
03 (NE) [360] Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (Capcom)
04 (03) [360] Mass Effect 3 (Electronic Arts)
05 (NE) [PS3] Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City (Capcom)
06 (NE) [3DS] Kid Icarus: Uprising (Nintendo)
07 (04) [PS3] Mass Effect 3 (Electronic Arts)
08 (05) [WII] Mario Party 9 (Nintendo)
09 (16) [360] Fifa 12 (Electronic Arts)
10 (NE) [PCD] Shogun 2: Total War Fall Of The Samurai (Sega)
11 (12) [PS3] Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (Sony Computer Ent.)
12 (19) [PS3] Fifa 12 (Electronic Arts)
13 (09) [360] Ssx (Electronic Arts)
14 (18) [NDS] Moshi Monsters: Moshling Zoo (Mind Candy)
15 (14) [WII] Mario & Sonic London 2012 Olympic Games (Sega)
16 (10) [360] Forza Motorsport 4 (Microsoft)
17 (24) [360] Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Activision Blizzard)
18 (35) [PS3] Final Fantasy Xiii-2 (Square Enix Europe)
19 (11) [PS3] Ssx (Electronic Arts)
20 (06) [WII] Zumba Fitness (505 Games)
21 (20) [3DS] Super Mario 3d Land (Nintendo)
22 (37) [360] Battlefield 3 (Electronic Arts)
23 (08) [WII] Zumba Fitness 2 (505 Games)
24 (23) [3DS] Mario Kart 7 (Nintendo)
25 (RE) [360] F1 2011 (Codemasters)
26 (RE) [360] Halo: Combat Evolved Anniversary (Microsoft)
27 (31) [PS3] Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (Activision Blizzard)
28 (26) [360] Assassin's Creed: Revelations (Ubisoft)
29 (07) [PS3] Twisted Metal (Sony Computer Ent.)
30 (15) [WII] Just Dance 3 (Ubisoft)
31 (13) [PCD] The Sims 3: Showtime (Electronic Arts)
32 (40) [360] Saints Row: The Third (Thq)
33 (27) [PS3] Assassin's Creed: Revelations (Ubisoft)
34 (NE) [WII] Pokepark 2: Wonders Beyond (Nintendo)
35 (RE) [PS3] Gran Turismo 5 (Sony Computer Ent.)
36 (RE) [PS3] Battlefield 3 (Electronic Arts)
37 (NE) [360] Ninja Gaiden 3 (Tecmo Koei Europe)
38 (39) [360] Rage (Bethesda Softworks)
39 (RE) [PCD] Star Wars: The Old Republic (Electronic Arts)
40 (28) [PSV] Fifa Football (Electronic Arts)


Wow that trash resident evil game is selling but Revelations didn't ? SMH EUROPE...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, KI: U is still at 6th place i see. Not bad. 

However Mario part 9, M&S London Olympic games, and CoD deserve to be at the very bottom of the list. Otherwise fuck EU sales.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you know of a list that shows which weapon combinations give which products?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

So, this game good or what?


----------



## Aldric (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh, KI: U is still at 6th place i see. Not bad.



It's in 6th place but apparently since the overall numbers are super low it only sold something like 7000 copies


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, that fucking sucks then. 



> So, this game good or what?



Good? Its fantastic! The Controls are more of a Take your Time thing, but trust me you'll master them soon enough. 

EDIT: And omfg what is going on with the Posts??? Its feels broken right now.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 26, 2012)

Goddamnit.

I really want to buy this game, but being forced to pay 50-100% more than Americans is ridiculous. My anus just can't take that kind of bumfuckery.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh, that fucking sucks then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not sure I can take your word for it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

There's also a lot of content like Multiplayer, Unique Weapons/Fusing, 25 Chapters for Storymode, AR card battles, Idols, etc. 

For your standards i'd see you as the type who would  probably dislike the Dialogue in Story mode and Controls(which aren't a big issue and could be a cake-walk once you keep playing more). But trust me, your $40 won't go to waste on this game i could guarantee that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

What is wrong with the controls anyway? In this day and age this should be a no-brainer and failure is inexcusable.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

The controls are nowhere near unplayable. Its just that sometimes for extended times people can receive some bits of hand cramps (do to the game's excellent fast pace gameplay), which depends on the person because i've seen a couple who have had no problems with the Controls nor hand cramps (like me a bit).  But take my word, the Controls will click for you once you get the hang of things and Configure the Speed of the Reticle.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

The controls are just fine if you're not a bitch spoiled by dual analog (which isn't even that good anyway). With this game you're turning the camera and aiming differently a lot (because no lock-on fuck yeah). Dual analog would suck with this kind of game because it's so action paced that turning the camera with the second analog stick wouldn't be fast enough. The default control scheme is move Pit with the circle pad, attack with L, aim and move the camera with the stylus. If you're not a total fool, you can get used to the controls half way through stage 1. You'll probably experience a slight cramping of your hand after a few hours of non-stop playing, but I've found that taking just a 10 minute break makes it go away for the next few hours. Though, CMX, the game isn't meant to be taken seriously. It's extremely action paced with nearly non-stop dialogue. I believe the dialogue is top notch (it's meant to be humorous, cheesy and fun), but I dunno, you may not like that. 

But honestly, to sum it up about the controls, reviewers are crying in the shower cutting themselves because they're so spoiled by dual analog that they give a game 5/10 if it doesn't use it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I saw the word "stylus" in the same context as controls and decided I won't buy the game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 26, 2012)

Revelations -> 3DS
Kid Icarus -> 3DS

3DS -> piece of shit gimmick

Europe -> has taste


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

It's funny, my initial post was going to be "I won't reply to you seriously because your reply to my reply will be about how the game sucks despite my detailed explanation."

I decided to give you the benefit of the doubt. Fuck me.  Even though the controls are completely customizable, so you don't need to use the stylus if you don't want to. I just find that to be the best for me because I played Metroid Prime Hunters to death back in the day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's funny, my initial post was going to be "I won't reply to you seriously because your reply to my reply will be about how the game sucks despite my detailed explanation."
> 
> I decided to give you the benefit of the doubt. Fuck me.  Even though the controls are completely customizable, so you don't need to use the stylus if you don't want to. I just find that to be the best for me because I played Metroid Prime Hunters to death back in the day.



I have to say that I feel a shame but I am playing with the stand.....I don't get tired or any kind of sore feeling...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, the stand was included to avoid feeling a hand cramp or anything. If you play without the stand, like I do, your hand usually starts to cramp a bit after a few hours.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well, the stand was included to avoid feeling a hand cramp or anything. If you play without the stand, like I do, your hand usually starts to cramp a bit after a few hours.


 at first I was like "screw this stand, I don't need it" I became the stand bitch few hours later...


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Revelations -> 3DS
> Kid Icarus -> 3DS
> 
> 3DS -> piece of shit gimmick
> ...



Get the fuck out.



Aldric said:


> Also apparently the game bombed in Europe, it's below shit like Call of Duty or Mario Party 9 in UK and France



That doesn't necessarily mean it bombed; Call of Duty is huge in its own right and Mario requires no explanation.

Now, if actual figures were given, maybe we'd get somewhere...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw the word "stylus" in the same context as controls and decided I won't buy the game.



Figured you'd pussy out of it, your loss anyway. 

@Death-kun: Screw Dual Analog, Kid Icarus Uprising doesn't need it due to its fast paced nature and that the Stylus is more precise in Aiming with plenty of room to do so with the Touchscreen. Plus even if the CPP enabled Dual Aiming in this game i doubt people would complain less about the Controls, but in the end i could give less than a flying donkey crap about it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm pretty much just farming weapons at the moment so I can do major fusing later.  When I fuse my Samurai Blade I at least want Health Recovery +4 to transfer over to the newly fused weapon. It's so useful, most food heals over half my health bar.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Death-kun, wanna match? :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Not right now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Pfft......


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Pfft...........


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Fused a new weapon.  I now have Raptor Claws that have 4.5 stars in Melee and 3.5 stars in Range, and have the abilities Melee Defense +2, Knockback Defense +1, Shaking +1, Walking Speed +1, Melee Dash Attack +1 and Heart Bonus +1.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 26, 2012)

> Also apparently the game bombed in Europe, it's below shit like Call of Duty or Mario Party 9 in UK and France



It's been what, 4 days?

Call of Duty sells 8 million copies in the first week and then dies out completely, Nintendo games keep selling for years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate stylus controls. I played TWEWY for all of 45 minutes and quit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Then don't play it, despite it's highly customizable controls? I don't really know what to tell you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

stylus controls and I have a problem.. The game it is not portable when it should be. I am being force to play still in one spot.. That is an issue..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

At best he'd probably refund the game after 6 minutes of playing it. Oh well. 

Malving. Have you tried the other Default Control were you hold R, and use the Circle pad to Aim while moving at the same time? It may be a learning curve but it worked for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh and lol at the dialogue of the game.. very funny.. I like the light comedy between characters..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

I finished this one chapter where Viridi and Pit actually made a reference on Metroid when Pit was making a Comparison in an enemy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> At best he'd probably refund the game after 6 minutes of playing it. Oh well.
> 
> *Malving. Have you tried the other Default Control were you hold R, and use the Circle pad to Aim while moving at the same time? It may be a learning curve but it worked for me*.


 yet to use that.. I am going to try it. Thanks for the info..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like I won't be getting this.


Of course I don't have a 3DS anyway, but I was going to get one some day.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like I won't be getting this.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't have a 3DS anyway, but I was going to get one some day.



Have fun missing out on one of the best 3DS games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like I won't be getting this.
> 
> 
> Of course I don't have a 3DS anyway, but I was going to get one some day.


 to be fair, first time using stylus controls as default in a game.I am really trying to get around it..


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 26, 2012)

> to be fair, first time using stylus controls as default in a game.I am really trying to get around it..



But... why?

Stylus the best way to aim right below the mouse. I really hope you weren't expecting to be able to hook up a mouse to your 3DS.

What else is there? Dual analog (this option sucks massive balls for aiming purposes btw)? Single analog?

Stylus control is fine, you're not going to get anything better on a handheld.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nodonn said:


> But... why?
> 
> Stylus the best way to aim right below the mouse. I really hope you weren't expecting to be able to hook up a mouse to your 3DS.
> 
> ...


 it is somewhat brother me.. I am going to keep playing to see if I can get use to it..Not saying is bad, just that it is not for me right now.. It is annoying.. Probably I am at the first stage of learning curve..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't like the stylus because I'm an old man, left-handed, and don't have bitch hands.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yet to use that.. I am going to try it. Thanks for the info..



So how's it going for ya? 

@Death-kun: He's just afraid of giving the Controls a chance, but it doesn't matter. Everyone else including us will be enjoying the Uprising plently fold.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *So how's it going for ya?*
> 
> @Death-kun: He's just afraid of giving the Controls a chance, but it doesn't matter. Everyone else including us will be enjoying the Uprising plently fold.


 yet to try it, because I am being lazy at my home watching tv "NCIS"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

Well get to work and try that bitch out. 

NCIS.  Ever watch Law & Order SVU?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Just beat Chapter 22, on to Chapter 23.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 26, 2012)

That annoying Chaos kin along with the several rounds of defeating enemies nearly made me rage. 

Also, i don't care if people say Dark Pit's just a "Cliche'". I actually find the dude pretty badass imo.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 26, 2012)

Sigh, I've been fusing, and I'm not really getting anything better than what I was using before, so I feel like I'm stuck with inferior weapons. I guess I have to go farming in the stages for a while.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That annoying Chaos kin along with the several rounds of defeating enemies nearly made me rage.
> 
> Also, i don't care if people say Dark Pit's just a "Cliche'". I actually find the dude pretty badass imo.



Yeah, felt the same way. The boss recycling is also pretty meh. :-/


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Aldric said:


> Best weapon I have is a machinegun blade with 6 stars in ranged and 4 in melee
> 
> I could get a 6 stars ranged and 5 stars melee jade stick if I fused it with an ogre club but I'm not doing that because sticks suck
> 
> ...



Hey Aldric. 

What's your 3DS code? Let's multiplayer it up in this bitch.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 27, 2012)

I wanna wait and try to beat Hades at a high intensity. Dying through the level or playing it at a low intensity would feel like cheating! ^^


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

I barely beat Hades at intensity 2, that shit was... intense lol. I actually died once on intensity 2, then when I revived I still almost died even though I revived at the battle's half-way point.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

Currently using a Crusader Blade with 4 stars in Melee and Range, and with the abilities Knockback Defense +1, Poison +2, Running Speed +1, Melee Dash Attack +1 and Heart Bonus +1. I'm gonna work on getting some other high-powered blades so I can eventually fuse it with my Crusader Blade to get a badass set of claws.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Hades was such a bitch to kill, even in Intensity 2.5 i kept dying whenever he pushed a bunch of objects against me when i fought him in at the Sea part.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2012)

I really love the look of this game, the flying, and all that. But I fucking hate the controls, especially on the ground. Gonna take awhile to get use to it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Increase the sensitivity of the Reticle or hold R to aim the Reticle while moving pit, so if that works. And if it doesn't then use the stand.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

Still farming for good blades to fuse with my Crusader Blade. :c


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't know if i should take Magnus's blade or not in Exchange for my claws and sword......or should i.....


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends on the stats of the Magnus Club.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn it, want Club nao!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 27, 2012)

The Magnus Club is the most physically powerful weapon in the game, though it's off-set by it's very poor range.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh, it'll have to do for now. 

So how many Gems are we gonna get in Spotpast? Sakurai said you'll get one every day, so i don't know how much there would be to send for years to come...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not sure.  I've gotten a few, though. Nowadays I like to bring my 3DS everywhere and leave it in sleep (street pass) mode, since I've found that I'm actually interacting with other people during daily life.  I've gotten multiple street passes for REvelations, SM3DL and MK7.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 28, 2012)

I beat Hades right now, to be honest, it felt kinda underwhelming. I thought that I'd have a final ground fight with him, so what's the point of getting a powerful weapon if I can't even use it against the final villain. :-/


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

For all the other stages, Boss Rush mode, and multiplayer. 

In other news, I have some Beam Claws now that have 4 stars in Melee and Range, and the abilities Knockback Defense +1, Speed +1, Melee Dash Attack +1, In-peril Autodoge +1 and Heart Bonus +1. Me likey.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel the opposite for me, the guy was freaking hard as hell yet i liked the way Sakura designed the boss battle of him.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, I realized today that I didn't beat Hades on 2.0, I beat him on 4.0 by accident. I guess I had started at 5.0, but I died once and went down to 4.0 lol.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

Lucky for you, i fought in in Intensity 5.0 and went down to 2.1. Yes the fucker was hard to kill but it worked out in the end once i found that i needed to shoot his Torso before going to the final canon part.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Mar 28, 2012)

> Media Create Sales: Week 12, 2012 (Mar 19 - Mar 25)
> 
> 01./00. [3DS] Kid Icarus: Uprising <ACT> (Nintendo) {2012.03.22} (?5.800) - 132.526 / NEW





Great opening sales for Kid Icarus, seeing as for all intents and purposes it's a new IP from Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 28, 2012)

*Smash Bros. Creator Talks Kid Icarus Uprising*



> During a recently released edition of Iwata Asks, Nintendo President Satoru Iwata sat down with Super Smash Bros. developer Masahiro Sakurai to discuss his latest creation, Kid Icarus Uprising. The interview began with some discussion of how Uprising came about in the first place - which apparently stemmed from Iwata's desire for Sakurai to work on something original.
> 
> "After Super Smash Bros. Brawl came out for Wii, I didn't think the right course was to make a game in the same series right away," Iwata said. "So I said, 'Let's do something a little different.' Also, the new hardware, the Nintendo 3DS, was coming out, so to appeal to consumers, I wanted [Sakurai] to make something the in-house Nintendo development team wouldn't. I made those two requests."
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

That was a good interview.  I hope he announces plans of being interested in making another Kid Icarus game in the future.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Story is freaking great. You actually get a good laugh at it. But after twenty minutes my hands begin to cramp thanks to the odd controls.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

You can always use the stand that came with it. :3 Or adjust the controls and whatnot. If you're a lefty, the CPP might be a good choice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Asakuna no Senju because of you, I am enjoying the game.. The control scheme is fine now..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

. Its good that you've finally got it down Malvi.

Which Control scheme are you using btw?



> Story is freaking great. You actually get a good laugh at it. But after twenty minutes my hands begin to cramp thanks to the odd controls.



Have you tried using the Default Hold R+use Circle pad to move Reticle while moving Pit Control scheme?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> . Its good that you've finally got it down Malvi.
> 
> Which Control scheme are you using btw?


 the Default one with the R button to Aim.. much better. I use the touch screen for aiming in the ground part of a stage with my thumbs.. really like it now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Perfect. 

Damnit we really need to plan a 6 player Multiplayer party int his thread. I'm freaking itching to battle you guys so badly.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Let's get a clan going guys. :ho


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

I  rented it, so no stand


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

> Let's get a clan going guys. :ho



I'm so with you on that. :ho What should we name it?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

No idea, but let's get members to join in first before we create it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, moar plans first. Then we battle to the death.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Or we team up and murder the other team.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

.......Oh now thats even better. :ho Can't wait to see the sorry bitch who'll turn into Dark Pit or Pit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Other people must be interested in this, though.  We can't have a two person team.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Exactly.  We need 6 exact players to join our clan.  And they cannot be Noobs Online. :ho All in favor of commencing the operation say "I".


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Kirath would probably be a good choice for a third.  Now we need three more.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Malving and Crazymtf are good Candicates. 

And there's there's one moar.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

But crazymtf only rented it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, screw him then.  

And now its down to 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm gonna try out multiplayer tonight to see how I fare against other players.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am going to be part of that team, a soon I get more experiences in this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to be part of that team, a soon I get more experiences in this game.



Awesome.  We shall make an epic team.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't even get use to the controls. So I'd be a bad teammate


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

You just need more time to get used to them.


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2012)

I made the fucking thread and not even one mention of me as a teammate?

I'm hurt. I'm gonna go play TOGETHER by myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You just need more time to get used to them.



2-3 hours in and I still don't like em


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

No Warudo, we need you too.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> 2-3 hours in and I still don't like em



Have you tried any other configurations? :3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Configurate de'm controls damnit!  THEY'RE FINE.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

I tried, none feel comfortable. The aiming sucks with anything but the touchscreen. But I have to use the pen to aim cause finger doesn't work. Meaning that I'm fucking stuck with holding DS with my left hand, shooting with R, yet moving the reticule with the stylus. Making it very annoying after a little while.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Odd, are you a lefty btw?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Nope, I'm right.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish my shift was over already, so I could go home and play.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, I'm right.



Then i guess your only option for now is the stand, otherwise you'd have to get used to the Default controls until you get the learning curve out of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

The World said:


> I made the fucking thread and not even one mention of me as a teammate?
> 
> I'm hurt. I'm gonna go play TOGETHER by myself.


 you see guys? you hurt his feeling...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

We want him on our team.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Join team SENJU Damnit!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Dafuq are you talking about.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

The headmaster of our team, that's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Hell no.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Got the game today. Controls takes some getting used to though my left hand was hurting a bit after awhile. But my god, the dialogue. 

Though I gotta say, the soundtrack is the best 3DS has to offer.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou should be on our team too.  And glad to hear you're getting used to the controls. Are you righty or lefty? The way I hold my stylus (I'm righty) allows me to hold the 3DS with both hands (the left a lot more than the right of course) but it still makes it so all the weight isn't on my left hand only, which lets me play for a lot longer without my hands feeling fatigued.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

I use my left for movement and shooting while my right handles the stylus for aiming and camera. I'm right handed btw.

And for the record, the Goddess is a troll. Fact.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> All hail Lord Senju! Take all my Weapons you magnificent bastard!



You've finally seen the light.....

@Raidou: You'll get used to the Controls in no time, trust me son.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

No Senju, no. 

And yeah Raidou, Palutena is a total troll.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Palutena: I have eye's that see DEEPLY into your heeeeeaaaaarrrrrrrtttttttt.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

The H stands for hamazing!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

if Palutena is not in the next Smash.. I am going to be mad as hell..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Pit huh? What are YOU? A hole in the ground? 

EDIT: Magnus and Hades deserve to be playable.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

The problem is that every character in Uprising would be awesome in the next Smash.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Thats the sad part about it. 

Hey imagine Viridi's final smash being a Reset bomb, man people would main her just for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I think the most logical additions to Smash alongside Pit would be Magnus and Medusa.

Pit's final smash would involve Palutena, Magnus' final smash would involve Gaol, and Medusa's final smash would involve Hades.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

Actually, Pits final smash should be the 3 sacred treasures. Magnus can have Gaol i suppose. As for Medusa.....nah her's shoudl probably be one of her movesets during chapter 9.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Nah man, Pit's final smash should be...


*Spoiler*: __ 



the Great Sacred Treasure






It would kinda be like the Landmaster, except a million times more awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 29, 2012)

How great minds think alike!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

Still fusing things... getting some interesting results.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

Currently using a Laser Staff with 4.5 stars in Melee and 4 stars in Range, and has the abilities Melee Defense +1, Knockback Defense +1, Burning +1, Stamina +1 and Melee Dash Attack +1. Has a value of 273.  Trying to find/fuse a really good blade that I can fuse with the Laser Staff so I can get a badass set of claws.  I'd really love to try and get the Aurum Claws (if they exist).


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the Skyscraper club, Samurai blade, and the Shiny Claws. Along with the Electric cannon since its freaking kickass.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

I've also heard that the Poseidon Cannon is really good, I wanna try it sometime.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't go online with my 3DS, sorry guys. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wcfsDCwiuw&feature=g-all-u&context=G25582cbFAAAAAAAACAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, the sadness.


----------



## Kirath (Mar 30, 2012)

Stages 1 and 2 beaten at intensity 9.^^


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2012)

*Space Invaders Reference*

Pit calls the aliens who invade Earth "Invaders of Space."
*The Legend of Zelda Chime*

When you solve a puzzle in the Wish Seed level, a chime similar to the Legend of Zelda plays.
*The Legend of Zelda Fairy Reference*

The description of the Fairy Orbitars idol starts with the sentence "Tired of pixies asking you to listen?", a reference to Navi in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time.
*Vintage Kid Icarus Reference*

When Pit sees the box holding the three weapons, he declares "They've held up well" and Palutena mentions how "They're much less pixelated now." in a reference to his first game. There are lots of images and references to previous Kid Icarus titles, such as when Medusa is first shown in Lv 1.
*Metroid Reference*

When you are playing the ground battle on Heads of the Hewdraw the Komayto appear as an enemy. Though they appear more through out the game. During the ground battle on The Chaos Vortex, during the eigth wave, Viridi and Pit have an arguement about the Kotmayto's simularity with Metroids.
*Dr. Mario Reference*

When watching the powers tutorial video, Pit mentions that playing Dr. Mario pays off when arranging powers on the power grid.
*Game & Watch Reference*

On the ground stage of The Chaos Vortex, during the third wave of enemies, Pit mentions how the jerking motions of the Aurum in this wave are simular to the Game & Watch.
*Donkey Kong Reference*

On the Ground stage of the Lightning Chariot, there is one room where you need to use jump pads to get over some rolling spheres. Pit says it looks familiar as Hades says "I guess the Chariot Master has played Donkey Kong."
*Nintendogs Reference*

In Chapter 9, when entering the Twinbellows chamber, Pit will directly make a reference as he mentions how he is going to rack up Nintendogs Trainer Points with Twinbellows.
*Star Fox References
*
In Pandora's Labyrinth of Deceit there are several areas that resemble past Star Fox titles including Star Fox 1, Star Fox 2 (never released), the bonus asteroid zone from Star Fox 64, and Star Fox Assault.
*Spinning Pit*

On the 3ds menu before you start the game, blow into the mic and you will see pit on the top screen spinning


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

References are always fun. 

I still have yet to beat any levels on 9.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I've fused something really good... 

Crusher Arm with 5 stars in Melee and 4.5 stars in Range, has the abilities Melee Defense +1, Burning +1, Stamina +1, Side-dash Cont. Fire +2, Melee Dash Attack +1, Heart Bonus +1. Has a value of 303.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

Since this game has Patching integration, why do people think a CPP option with Dual controls be available? I thought Patching was only used for fixing game bugs.


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

A CPP wouldn't even be useful for the fine tuned aiming it requires.

Those people are just dumb or trolls and haven't played the game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

I tried imagination by replicating the CPP(don't have one) using the Circle pad to Aim and Face buttons to move. And it didn't even give my any precise aiming at enemies like the Stylus did, it moved way too fast. Heck even holding the R button to move and Aim at the same time with the Circle pad was better.

Once again, screw CPP. Kid Icarus Uprising doesn't even need it since it has a learning curve to the controls, its not even close to being as crap as some people make it out to be. Yes it may have a bit of hand cramps but even that can be a work-around. All and all i'm very satisfied with the Default controls.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been playing online multiplayer, I've been doing very good for the most part.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey, who wants to get together for Free-For-All or Light-Vs-Dark tonight? Around 8:30 PM?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't gtg somewhere.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

dafuq man, dafuq.


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Why so late? What is this WoW raiding time?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I have to work 4 to 8 PM tonight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll probably be back at night, damn time's a bitch.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

We still have tomorrow as well, if we all can't play tonight. 

I'm declaring our team this so far:

Death-kun
Asakuna no Senju
The World
Malvingt2

... We need more.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm home, anyone wanna play multiplayer?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Mar 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm home, anyone wanna play multiplayer?



I would if I had the game. I really want it. Also, isn't there like an anime being made of this?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

There isn't an anime of it, but there were some animated shorts made with the name of "Palutena's Revolting Dinner" that were on Nintendo Video.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2012)

Jesus, this game has a fast as fuck pace and some pretty fucking graphics. I was really impressed in the couple of hours I played.

Controls are fucking retarded though (Yet not broken in any way and completely manageable) and the ground segments are shit compared to the rail shooter segments.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

How 'bout that trolling dialogue?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 31, 2012)

Heeeeeeh.....not my thing, really. But it can be entertaining.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I love the dialogue, and the controls don't bother me at all (thankfully). 

We should all get to playing together sometime.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Anyone else getting a rising right now?


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah in my pants


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

What he said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

So you have your 3DS in your pockets?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 31, 2012)

So... After finding this: 

I've mainly been weapon fusing to the point I have two Weapons:

Midnight Palm
Ranged: Three Stars
Melee: Three and a Half Stars
Value: 242
With bonuses of: Weakening +1 Shot Range +1  Melee Dash Attack+1 Knockback Recovery +1

Divine Bow
Value: 208
Ranged: Two and a Half Stars
Melee: One Star
With Bonuses of: Melee Defense +1 Knockback Defense +1 Poison +2 Evasion +1 In-Peril Autododge +1

And the possible fusion is a Black Club with Ranged two and a half stars, Melee three stars, a Value of 239 and the Melee Dash attack, Knockback recovery/defense, in-peril Autododge, and Poison bonuses able to be carried over.


Gonna farm hearts now since I donated the last of my hearts to Viridi after my fuse fest...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

The two weapons I'm using right now are...

Stealth Claws
Value: 272
4 stars in Melee, 3 stars in Range
Abilities:
Overall Defense +1
Poison +1
Shot Homing +3
Evasion +1
Melee Dash Attack +1


and...


Taurus Arm
Value: 283
1 star in Melee (my only gripe with it), 4.5 stars in Range
Abilities:
Health +1
Poison +2
Stamina +3
Backward-dash Charge Shot +1
Melee Dash Attack +4 (seals the deal)
Effect Duration +1


The Taurus Arm completely wrecks in multiplayer.  



Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you have your 3DS in your pockets?



I carry mine around to get Play Coins and to also get Streetpasses from other people.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We still have tomorrow as well, if we all can't play tonight.
> 
> I'm declaring our team this so far:
> 
> ...



I like where this is going, sonny. 



> Controls are fucking retarded though *(Yet not broken in any way and completely manageable)* and *the ground segments are shit compared to the rail shooter segments.*



1. Yes, yes they are. 

2. No they're not.  i like the ground segments more because it gives you a lot of things to do then just flying (even though the flying stages are epic too).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

I would play with you guys, but Toonami is on, so no.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

TOONAMI???


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone wanna play today?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm game. Just gimm'e a moment.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

I dooooooo

Granted I've only played the first 3 missions in single player. 

I'm taking my time. 

I'm still trying to finish 3 other 3DS games and around 20 consoles games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Where's Death-Kun? We need a host now!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

You bastards, I'm at work.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Fuck you!  (jk)

So when are we gonna match??? Spring break ends for me today.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I can play in about an hour.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

I also use two different weapons now. I'll post their stats when I'm home.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

So.....7:48 is the hour then? :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

I am home now... I can play. 

And here are the weapons I use now:

Thanatos Staff
Value: 293
2.5 stars in Melee, 3 stars in Range
Abilities:
Overall Defense +3
Health +1
Shot Range +1
Shot Homing +3
Dash Cont. Fire +1
Melee Dash Attack +1

I really wanna go for a kickass Flintlock Staff next. :ho


And here's the second weapon:

Stealth Claws
Value: 283
3 stars in Melee, 3.5 stars in Range
Abilities:
Knockback Defense +1
Burning +4
Stamina +1
Dash Charge Shot +1
Forward-dash Cont. Fire +2
Melee Dash Attack +1


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

I've created a room, join you bastards.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Impressive bro. 

Joining!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess we'll be wrecking some CPUs. 

Join on in whenever you can, anyone else. :3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh well


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Damn, nice one. 

EDIT: Now THAT, made my day.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry man, my Internet is off right now.  I'm on my phone now lol. We need to play lots more soon.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

I noticed due to the connection error.  Hell yes, and with moar people next time for extra fun.  And damn you were good out there.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Hell yeah, we need more people.  And you were great out there as well, zipping around with your Wolf Claws.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, my internet is back on, but I think I'm gonna stick with solo mode for now, I wanna beat every level on intensity 5 at least, then I can move up from there.  I also wanna farm for weapons.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, especially the part where we double-combo'd that one CPU like bosses.  So cannot wait to face Malving, The world, etc. 

I should stock op some more Good Weapons too, i fused a couple and found out that i lost some good one's.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yeah, especially the part where we double-combo'd that one CPU like bosses.  So cannot wait to face Malving, The world, etc.
> 
> I should stock op some more Good Weapons too, i fused a couple and found out that i lost some good one's.



Hell yeah, we clawed the shit out of him.  It'll be even more fun to have more human players with us. 

Play lots of online and story mode (more online), you'll get lots of good weapons just by playing that are usually perfect fusion material. :3


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 1, 2012)

That way we could do the same thing while making the person suffer. 

Don't forget Converting hearts into the Gems that carry Weapons in which you get Via Spotpass.  But i'll do that, i seriously need more Weapons that have Values above 250. The Fire Claw i have right now is my Strongest Weapon of all, Fusing others just to get it was a pain...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, let's play together tonight.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

*Kid Icarus: Uprising Fails to Fly in UK Charts*



> While Kid Icarus: Uprising has flown high in the Japanese charts and won the prestigious Nintendo Life Game of the Month award for March, it's dropped out of the top ten in the latest UK charts.
> Pit's latest adventure comes in at number 14 in the chart in its second week, a drop from seventh in its debut week but the highest-placed 3DS-exclusive title. Mario Party 9 on Wii is down to 22nd after a strong debut last month, while Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 are the only other 3DS titles in the top 40, in 34th and 37th place respectively.
> Although it's only its second week, it's slightly disappointing to see Kid Icarus: Uprising drop out of the top ten so quickly, while the 3DS generally appears to be struggling to make a significant impact in the UK software chart. With plenty of new titles on the way, there are plenty of opportunities on the horizon to reverse that trend.





UK. 



Also, the Bullshit meter in this list is increasing higher than the sun.



> Top 40 Entertainment Software (All Prices), Week Ending 31 March 2012
> 
> FIFA STREET - ELECTRONIC ARTS
> MASS EFFECT 3 - ELECTRONIC ARTS
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

UK and their awful sports games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 2, 2012)

Uk: Where Crappy Sports Titles Out-sell than Quality Titles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 5, 2012)

*Sakurai sticks up for Kid Icarus: Uprising's controls, says Smash Bros. saw same complaints*



> "I’ve created a number of non-Kirby games ... but Kirby and 'Smash Bros.' games are always a part of a series with rules that people are familiar with and that are easy for them to accept. That makes creating new sequels for these games easier.
> 
> On the other hand, 'Kid Icarus: Uprising' is essentially an original game, with careful thought put into every element of the game design. However, there are still some deep misconceptions about the controls and how to play the game that I believe need to be dispelled as much as possible.
> 
> ...





 This man speaks the truth. Accept the Controls and move the fuck on.


----------



## Kirath (Apr 7, 2012)

What I just realized today: The stand fits almost exactly into the empty CPP, but not quite. Too bad they didn't make it a little bit shorter so it would fit in perfectly, for transportation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 9, 2012)

Kinda old news.....but still pretty interesting. 

*Kid Icarus: Uprising originally built using a PC and Wii, due to lack of 3DS dev kits*



> - Kid Icarus: Uprising originally started development on PC and Wii
> - this was before Project Sora was officially formed
> - this would put the start of development roughly in 2008


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 10, 2012)

It's strange, I thought I'd never use the stand, but I like using it to hold my 3DS when not in use.

So, there's some Eyetrack Orbitars in my weapons shop. Value of 288 with two ranged stars, two and a half Melee stars

Overall Defense +1
Confusion +3
Running Speed +1
Stamina +3
Melee Combo +3
Heart Bonus +3

For 52000 hearts.

My problem? I have 3728 hearts.

I don't want to play a stage to get more hearts or play together mode because I want to use those Orbitars to make a really good Palm and playing a stage or going to together mode resets the shop.

Luckily, my only weapon has a Hearts +2 Multiplyer and I have the heart Multiplyer power, So I've been averaging 400 - 500 Hearts per Land Battle session...

If only said weapon with the attributes: the Meteor Bow didn't SUCK.

I like this bow, because I like stars and stuff like that, but I kinda wish it's shots were, yunno, a little more powerful?

Anyway, I did the calculations, I'm going to have to play Land Battle Practice 98 more times in my average to get enough for these Orbitars. And by then I'll try to weapon and heart farm for something to fuse it into a Palm. I'm thinking Viridi, but I'm leaning towards my standard of Midnight, meaning I would need Gaol Blade or Pheonix Arm for Midnight, or a Samurai Blade or Bowl Arm for Viridi.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 17, 2012)

I must ask, does giving money to Paulatena really do nothing?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 19, 2012)

Haven't been playing as much, but I've got over 30000 hearts, getting close to 52000 for these orbitars.

Had I shown as much effort as I did thursday and friday of last week, I would've gotten those orbitars by now and I wouldn't have to grind the training stage, grind up weapon gems...


I also went to this Kid Icarus thing Gamestop had, to get AR cards (of course, why get them when there's that wonderful AR card Database? A buh, fucking addicting that's why.)

I got two streetpass tags for this title, I'm like "Oh thank god these can go towards my orbitars..."

Only one had a weapon gem...

ONLY ONE HAD A WEAPON GEM!!!


FUCK!!!!


Gonna stalk places for Pit X Viridi art. Before you say anything - Chapter 16, left rail leading to the platform with lots of enemies, that is all.


----------



## MossMan (Apr 20, 2012)

Been playing the game for about a week now....I've beaten every level on at least 6.0 deifficulty so far, and my main weapon is a First Blade valued at 297.  

5 star melee, 5 1/2 star ranged
Overall defense +1, Knockback defense +1
Health +1, Walking Speed +1

I've also gotten a couple clubs at over 300 value, though I'm not really so good with clubs yet...anyway this game's pretty neat, I'd recommend it to anyone with a 3ds.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 21, 2012)

My Dark Pit Staff is official. It plays no games.

Ranged: 3 stars
Melee: 3 1/2 stars
Value: 243
Melee defense +1
Knockback defense +1
Shaking +1
Standing ch. shot +1
Melee combo +1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Mishudo (Apr 27, 2012)

Just realized the more chapters I finish the more fusions I can perform cause of unlocking boss weapons. At Chapter 18 now with a 301 value end all arm >_<


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 3, 2012)

*Sakurai - Adding Circle Pad Pro support to Kid Icarus: Uprising was 'technically impossible'*



> "Considering how close to the limit we pushed the 3DS during development, it's a miracle that we were even able to provide support for left-handed controls at the point of completion. Providing support for independent analog control was something that was technically impossible. I do have my doubts over whether it'd be that easy to provide support. I think any game needs to provide new experiences and stimulating things to discover, but if we provided run-of-the-mill controls for it, that cuts down on the game's potential. If a player used to touchscreen-based aiming played against someone used to right-analog control, the first player would probably dominate. The speed is on a whole different level." - Masahiro Sakurai
> Sakurai goes on to give tips to those that are feeling the pain while playing Uprising, and also likens the experience to that of Smash Bros. when it first came out.
> 
> "If there are players who say that it makes their hand tired, that's because you're applying too much force. Try to relax and work on building a rhythm to your control. Place the pen in the middle of the touchscreen; when you're flicking it, take the pen off the screen as you're sweeping with it, and stop right there. That's the basic idea. Smash Bros. led to similar misunderstandings when it first came out. Some people, including within the company, commented that they couldn't imagine a worse game. The project was really saved by the fact that people "got" how to play it after it was released. If we had just listened to the complaints and instituted health gauges or command-based special moves, I don't think we would have invented a new style of play that way. The controls here really aren't that difficult, either, so I'm hoping that people will be able to get used to them."





So much butthurt under the comments.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 15, 2012)

It was like that for me too, the hand hurting part. I was actually still getting used to Rolling Western when I got the game.

Now, and I play the game without the stand, I can play without trouble.


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Sakurai - Adding Circle Pad Pro support to Kid Icarus: Uprising was 'technically impossible'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read this on the Escapist. The butt hurt was strong there, too. Then again, it's Escapist. They're always collectively pissed/snide about something.

Although, to be fair, the issue isn't that the controls are hard; they're easy as shit; they're just uncomfortable. Initially, anyway. That's why I'm still using the button setup for Solo mode.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 15, 2012)

I was too uncomfortable with the button setup, it seemed too inaccurate to aim compared to the stylus.


----------



## Shirker (May 15, 2012)

Relatively, yeah it is. I eventually found my stride though and am managing to get by. It helps that I'm mostly using weapons with homing ammo right now. I'm just using this setup for the time being. Once I start playing online and/or trying some stages in level 9 intensities, I'll try and get use to the stylus setup, since it's the most accurate.


----------



## Mishudo (May 15, 2012)

Finally finished the main story. So much more stuff to do @_@
Must create ultimate weapon though !


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 17, 2012)




----------

